# Morning Sections



## cabby (Sep 19, 2009)

I did poorly on the morning sections which was my down fall. Does anyone have any recommendations for reference material or pointers. Specifically, "Devices and Power Electronic Circuits" relays, plcs, variable speed dreives, power supplies, etc. and "Measurement and Instrumentation" VOM metering, insulation testing, ground resistance testing, etc.

thanks


----------



## benbo (Sep 19, 2009)

cabby said:


> I did poorly on the morning sections which was my down fall. Does anyone have any recommendations for reference material or pointers. Specifically, "Devices and Power Electronic Circuits" relays, plcs, variable speed dreives, power supplies, etc. and "Measurement and Instrumentation" VOM metering, insulation testing, ground resistance testing, etc.
> thanks


I don't think there is any more differentiation like this between the AM and PM sections. I think these types of questions could appear in either section, but only if you are taking power. So if you always did better int he afternoon, you should do better on these exams.

Unfortuneately, I can't help you with references - I took Electroncs C and C.


----------



## jbachoua (Sep 21, 2009)

The standard handbook for electrical engineering by fink goes over all of these topics...



cabby said:


> I did poorly on the morning sections which was my down fall. Does anyone have any recommendations for reference material or pointers. Specifically, "Devices and Power Electronic Circuits" relays, plcs, variable speed dreives, power supplies, etc. and "Measurement and Instrumentation" VOM metering, insulation testing, ground resistance testing, etc.
> thanks


----------



## tuki (Apr 11, 2012)

any other reference besides that book?


----------



## tuki (Apr 11, 2012)

I do not know anything about PLC, Power Supplies, Variable Speed Drives...any references?


----------

